# Kleine Fotos Als ein Bild..



## Ransom (7. Oktober 2004)

Leute ich wollt mal fragen ob es so ein programm gibt,dass man so viele kleine fotos einfügt und als gesamt bild ist es aber ein einziges foto nd wenn man näher hinschaut erkennt man dann die fotos...ach ihr wisst doch was ich meine...könnt ihr mir bitte helfen...oder ienen link zu nem Photoshop tutorial geben oder wie diese Fotos/bilder heissen..dan such ich in google....bitte helft mir das ist sehr wichtig...


----------



## Leola13 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

1.Link : Netiquette 

2.Link : Rechtschreibung 

3.Link : Mosaik-Programm 

Ciao Stefan


----------

